# white widow at 3weeks



## bizzy323 (May 27, 2005)

here are my 2 white widow females at 3 weeks old.


----------



## Hick (May 28, 2005)

"White Widow females"... are they clones?...if they aren't cuts taken from a previuosly sexed plant, you have no way of knowing the gender.


----------



## bizzy323 (May 28, 2005)

yes they are clones.


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 28, 2005)

Nice Bizzy. Check yor PH's bro. They lookin a little crispy on a few leaves there. Catch that before it get's worse. Other then that they are lookin like some gems man. Awsome.


----------



## naimitsukai (May 28, 2005)

lookin good man. i was just wonderin though, do plants grow significantly faster inside then outside?


----------



## bizzy323 (May 28, 2005)

never grew it outside, so I can't really answer it, but I would have to say it does since it sees light 24hours a day.


----------



## Hick (May 29, 2005)

"Righton'" bizz...best o' luck!


----------



## thewebjunkie (May 30, 2005)

nice pics bizzy323 best of luck with your grow


----------



## bizzy323 (May 31, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 6, 2005)

hey bizzy,  i think the crispy leaves are ok.  my white widow from last year showed the same burnt crispy leaves on 3 of 4 plants.  my ph was checked daily and within good range.  even the clones from those crispy leaved plants were the same way.  the one plant never showed any of those, and turned out to be my mom.  i think the crispy leaves was a generic thing in my case.  maybe its normal for ww to do that.

either way, the smoke was awsome.


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 21, 2006)

damn right they grow faster .youl get better tasting bud outside because is pure air but you can get better bud inside more easy to maintance ,who the hell wonts to go outside everyday .


----------

